# Wooden Tool Chess



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hardwood Wooden Tool Chess at a great price, I have one but I'm going to get one more, very well made 
If you got the HF flyer in the mail you will see it listed for 69.oo dollars with the clip out item..

see video on the web page 
Wood Tool Chest w/ 8 Wooden Drawers

===========


----------

